# New Uber/Lyft Driver Ratings Help



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey all

I just finished my 2nd week with Uber (first full week) and 1st week with Lyft.
I am posting below my current stats, what I am doing with passengers and I would love if you could give me some insight on how to improve my ratings:

1) Lyft= 17 total rides, 100% acceptance, 4.3 rating

2) Uber= 56 rides, 40 rated trips, 31 five stars, 4.53 rating

I always:

-greet pax and make sure they are the correct one
-once they get in the car, I ask them whether they are ready to go
-try to make small talk with them. If they show no interest, I leave them alone
-I always use the GPS and use the GPS route, unless the pax tells me where to go.
-when the ride is over, I thank them for their business.

End of this week/early next week, I will be getting brand new seat covers and new floor mats.

Any suggestions/advice on improving my rating would be appreciated.

Thank you very much


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

As your average uber rating for the less than 5* trips is below 3 I would say almost 9 of your trips went horribly wrong. If you think about it you may be able to figure it out. You should have at least 80% 5* and the rest mostly 4*.

The 3 most likely reasons:
- Very dirty car inside or outside. Maybe a worn/undesirable car?
- Appear to getting lost or missed turn. Don't acknowledge if you did. Appear like that was what you intended.
- Erratic driving, hard breaking or acceleration. Not following traffic rules. Too slow/too fast. Following too closely or changing lanes with a very small margin.

(Oh, and you have a holder for your phone, right?)

God luck. You will get a hang of it soon.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I would agree that 9 of the trips had probably 4 and below rating.

-The car is not dirty. Had it cleaned last week and smells good. Just in case, late this week or next week, I am receiving my new seat covers and new floor mats.
-getting lost or missed a turn does happen sometimes. And I do have the habit of apologizing.......
-no erratic driving, hard breaking or acceleration.

No holder for phone yet. Should I? Don't really like the idea of pax looking at my phone/directions I use.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you driving days or nights? 

If driving nights, switch to days if you can until you reach 100-150 rides. Don't know what it is by day riders tend to rate better than the after work/night crowd.

You should definitely get a phone holder. Check out Arkon.com - if you want a discount code private message me and I'll get you one. For some reason pax don't like to see you holding your phone or resting on your leg. 

Are you using Waze, google maps, or the driver app for GPS? I've found most people prefer Waze.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I do both. 
Today I know for sure I got a bad rating from a guy I was taking to the ballgame cause I didn't know the back roads to get there....


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

avguste said:


> I would agree that 9 of the trips had probably 4 and below rating.
> No holder for phone yet. Should I? Don't really like the idea of pax looking at my phone/directions I use.


I can guarantee you that this is a MAJOR issue. Unsafe to drive without a holder. And...why shouldn't pax see your directions? What are you trying to hide? You can get a phone holder from Walmart for $15. Magnet ones work best!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

smoker? also add a phone charger get one with 2 outlets one for android other for iphone. def get a mount, sit in the back seat where pax sit and try and get clues. Its real hard to tell, what kind of car do you have? i had an old car and the ratings were bad.........

looks like you might be getting a warning, but with uber they are more felxible lyft are the worst when it comes to ratings


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

avguste said:


> I do both.
> Today I know for sure I got a bad rating from a guy I was taking to the ballgame cause I didn't know the back roads to get there....


I suggest sticking to the daytime hours for a bit.

On the back roads to the park, or anytime for that matter ask the pax if they have a preferred route. When they say yes, tell them you're not familiar with it and ask them to give you directions. At the end of the ride, even if it's a longer route, thank them for showing you a new route and tell them you'll add it to you bag of tricks.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

no smoker. Have a phone charger up front for both Iphone and Android.
My car is a Toyota Corolla 2007. No accidents, dents or anything. Normal usage


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

avguste said:


> I would agree that 9 of the trips had probably 4 and below rating.
> 
> -The car is not dirty. Had it cleaned last week and smells good. Just in case, late this week or next week, I am receiving my new seat covers and new floor mats.
> -getting lost or missed a turn does happen sometimes. And I do have the habit of apologizing.......
> ...


It's definitely the holder. Go get one right now! I have a vent mounted but both cars and drivers are different so try to figure out what suits you. Go get it NOW!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Stygge I'm impressed with your math skills when it comes to ratings. That's one skill I don't have.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

avguste said:


> no smoker. Have a phone charger up front for both Iphone and Android.
> My car is a Toyota Corolla 2007. No accidents, dents or anything. Normal usage


put the phone charger in the back, if thats where they usually sit, buy a organizer from ebay that hangs from the car headrest and put in there, maybe add mints and waters for these worthless boobs, also find out what the minimum rating is for your city


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

It is definitely the lack of a phone holder and the navigation errors. 

A driver checking their phone during a ride looks clumsy and amateurish, possibly even dangerous.

If the phone is mounted you can reach over and interact with your phone and it just looks like you know what you're doing.... unless you look like you are not paying attention to the road.

Definitely get a phone mount, and consider getting a Bluetooth earpiece so you can get the navigation silently.

You don't have enough rides to have accurate ratings yet. They are going to continue to fluctuate up and down for awhile until you do more rides. Don't sweat it.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I just got a phone mount (cheap one) for one of the air vent and it definitely helps. 
But I don't like that specific one at all. Which one are you all using?
I have a ear piece already, so I am the only one that hears the GPS.

Just Another Uber Drive , how many rides do I need for the ratings to be accurate?

also, a weird thing just happened today. Started the day with a 4.54 rating, based on 41 rated rides and 32 five stars.
Earlier this afternoon, my rating changed to 4.52 based on 42 rated rides and 33 five stars. To me it doesn't make any sense because a five stars is supposed to get the rating up, not down. Messaged Uber, got the automatic reply, replied back requesting for escalation. Havent heard back....


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've talked about Uber's bad math before in a thread. I wonder if they use "new" math?


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, my rating for Uber for the week of April 18-April 25 (my 2nd week with Uber and 1st full week) was 4.75 

However my rating for this week will be down to 4.50 because of 2-3 bad trips.......Wont be able to drive again until probably next week due to a real life situation, but once I get back online, my goal will be to hit 4.86


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

So my ratings for Uber and Lyft as of today:

uber= 4.62 with 82 rated trips and 65 five stars
Lyft= 4.6


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

avguste said:


> So my ratings for Uber and Lyft as of today:
> 
> uber= 4.62 with 82 rated trips and 65 five stars
> Lyft= 4.6


You will get them up, just keep being professional and nice, the ratings will come. Remember, each new ride is a new time to impress the rider.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Just did my 204 Uber trips. Stats as of today: 148 rated trips, 118 5 stars, rating for this week 4.64
My overall Uber ratings are as follow:

week 1= 4.31
week 2= 4.75
week 3= 4.36
week 4= 4.58
week 5= 4.83
week 6= 4.74

As far Lyft goes, after about 80 trips or so, my rating sits at 4.64


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Just did 344 trips for Uber. 253 rated, 206 five stars. Overall ratings:

week 7=4.61
week 8= 4.88
week 9= 4,76
weel 10= 4.71

As far as Lyft, after 112 trips, I sit at a 4.64


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I am beginning to think that Uber is doctoring the ratings....
389 total trips, 300 rated trips, 243 five stars= 4.65...
Really need to get that up.....Working on that......Always being respectful, polite.....

Lyft, my rating is 4.7


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

TL;DR comments, but you said you don't have a holder. You are creating an unsafe environment in your car. I give 1 star on these trips when I am pax, and leave feedback explaining why. It's dangerous, period. Spend $5 at target and get an air vent phone cradle.


----------

